# Tell me about Dial An Exchange



## MidlifeTraveler (Sep 13, 2006)

Has anyone had experience with Dial an exchange?  I'm wondering with the current "problems" with exchanging within RCI, if I wouldn't be better off with something like this.

I really like how you can search before depositing!


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 13, 2006)

One of the owners of the company answers quesitons from timesharers on the Ask DAE board at www.timeshareforums.com .

I have used them for several years and have traded into Europe, the Caribbean, and the US.  This past summer they got weeks for me on the French Riviera and a UK canalboat.


----------



## MidlifeTraveler (Sep 13, 2006)

Thank You!  Somehow I knew you'd follow me here


----------



## Spence (Sep 13, 2006)

DAE doesn't have the volume that RCI does but they are a lot friendlier.  I talked to the Madame herself today, Donita.  In my estimation you won't see much good online unless it's last minute there.  Last minute to them is 90days out, I think that's their deadline for deposits.  With DAE you really need to put in a search.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 14, 2006)

Spence is right about searches.  They have a good network of trading partners around the world, and they have areas where they have good access to inventory on request.  The trading partner inventory never appears online, however.  Both of my summer exchanges were done by DAE through trading partners.  I knews the trading partner connections when I made the requests, and I had my confirmations in a few days.


----------



## MidlifeTraveler (Sep 14, 2006)

Can I pull it out if nothing comes up after a time?  90 days is deadline - but how far out will they search.  

Are there any other excahange companies worth researching? 

Thank You


----------



## Spence (Sep 14, 2006)

MidlifeTraveler said:
			
		

> Can I pull it out if nothing comes up after a time?  90 days is deadline - but how far out will they search.  Are there any other excahange companies worth researching? Thank You


I doubt you can remove your banking, that's not the way they work AND just because you didn't find what you wanted doesn't mean somebody didn't 'take' yours.  They search as far out as you like within reason, are you planning 2010 already?


----------



## MidlifeTraveler (Sep 14, 2006)

I wanted to shoot for England in 2008, maybe 2009 - I'm flexible.  My kids will be old enough to appreciate all the country has to offer.  I knew I was going to have to work at it so I planned accordingly.  

Although with world affairs such as they are, we may not be welcome there by 2008


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 14, 2006)

One other independent exchange company that I am impressed with is Hawaii Timeshare Exchange (HTSE).  They do have a trading partner relationship with the United Kingdom Resort Exchange (UKRE).  I have not gotten around to joining them to try them out yet, however.


----------



## MidlifeTraveler (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you, Carolinian.

I'll start with those two and see what other posts I get here.  I noticed that DAE is free to join, which is a big plus.


----------



## MidlifeTraveler (Sep 14, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> I doubt you can remove your banking, that's not the way they work AND just because you didn't find what you wanted doesn't mean somebody didn't 'take' yours.




Ooooooh!  Sound like the true definition of an exchange, unlike RCI, huh?


----------



## GreenMum (Sep 14, 2006)

Do these exhcange companies work with a point-based timeshare?


----------



## Arkansas Winger (Sep 14, 2006)

GreenMum said:
			
		

> Do these exhcange companies work with a point-based timeshare?



As I understand it, you use your points to make a weeks reservation, then deposit the week with them. Someone had mentioned in another thread that they thought one of the independents would not accept a points week unless it was from your home resort. So that would be something to check into before planning a deposit from a points system.

Dale


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 14, 2006)

I think Marc has answered that question on the Ask DAE board at www.timeshareforums.com


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 14, 2006)

Donita is the nicest person to talk with on the phone and via email.  

We had a great conversation about Twin Rivers, the resort I own that has an "exclusive contract" with II.  She is 100% sure that our resort management company is wrong about its stand on the issue, but she cannot do anything about it because our manager cannot be convinced of anything, once his mind is made up.  I am on the HOA board and the other two believe the same as the manager.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 15, 2006)

DAE just came through for me again.  I put in a request for my nephew's honeymoon.  He had a specific date range (two weeks) and location in Asia.
There was nothing in that  country online at DAE, so I put in a request.  They just offered me a choice of either week or both at a GC resort on the beach right where he wanted to go.


----------



## Spence (Sep 15, 2006)

Carolinian said:
			
		

> DAE just came through for me again.  I put in a request for my nephew's honeymoon.  He had a specific date range (two weeks) and location in Asia.
> There was nothing in that  country online at DAE, so I put in a request.  They just offered me a choice of either week or both at a GC resort on the beach right where he wanted to go.


To get a better feel for their performance which I'm interested in, can you give us more specifics;  exactly where, what week(s) and how much lead time you gave them and how long the search took?


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 15, 2006)

Two weeks lead time.  Phillipines.

DAE also came through for my neice for her honeymoon.  They wanted a specific resort (Morritts Tortuga Club on Grand Cayman) for a specific week, and DAE got it through a trading partner in a few days.


----------



## Judy (Sep 20, 2006)

*DAE*



			
				Spence said:
			
		

> To get a better feel for their performance which I'm interested in, can you give us more specifics;  exactly where, what week(s) and how much lead time you gave them and how long the search took?



Here's a list I made several weeks ago of DAE confirmed or offered exchanges that have been posted on TUG:


DAE CONFIRMED EXCHANGES


*US*

Aquamarine Villas, Oceanside, CA, 1BR, summer
Carlsbad Inn, California -- Thanksgiving -- 1 bdrm
Lawrence Welk – Escondido, California, two bedroom, in July 2005

Summitt at Massanutten-Labor Day week 2006
Eagle Trace in Massanutten, Virginia

Pono Kai, Hawaii, easter, 2BR
Kuhio on Oahu -1br-dec. 5-12, 2005

Polo Towers, Las Vegas, NV -- Spring Break -- 2 bedroom -- got two units
The Ridge Sierra, Heavenly, NV, spring break 2000
Smugglers Notch, Vermont, 3BR, summer
Links Golf and Racquet Club, Myrtle Beach, SC, 2BR, July 4th
Hatteras High, Outer Banks, NC, 2BR, summer
Angelfire Cabinshares, NM
Rancho Manana Cave Creek AZ Oct 28 2006
Daytona Beach and Resort, FL-2 bdrm, Jan 2007


*Canada*

Horseshoe Valley Resort, Ontario Canada -- summer -- 2 bedroom
Royal Harbour, Ontario, 2 BR for June of 2007

Banff Rocky Mountain Resort, Alberta, spring break 1994
Grand Okanogan in BC, 2BR, ski week

*Mexico*

WIVC Alta Vista in PV for Christmas this year
Rancho Banderas in Puerto Vallarta area, 3BR, travelled this July

Rosarito Beach, spring break 1996
Pueblo Bonito Mazatlan, 4/2 studio, Thanksgiving week

*Caribbean*

Morritts Tortuga Club, Grand Cayman, spring, 1BR
ESJ Towers, San Juan, Puerto Rico, Thanksgiving, studio
Tradewinds Cruise Club / Biritsh Virgin Islands July 2007

*Europe*

Canaltime, UK, 1BR, summer
Akeld Manor in England
Melfort in Scotland

Marina Baie Des Anges, Riviera, France 1BR, summer
Estapona, Spain Bena Vista for '08
Il Poderino, 1BR in Tuscany, Italy for June of this year
Sunny Coast Resort Club, Malta, 2BR, summer
Costa del Sol, Spain, February 17
a non timeshare week near Bordeaux 1 br June 3-10

*Australia and New Zealand*

Manly National Apts, Sydney, Australia, November 2005
Fairways in New Zealand


----------



## Judy (Sep 20, 2006)

MidlifeTraveler said:
			
		

> Can I pull it out if nothing comes up after a time?



With Dial an Exchange, you don't have to deposit your week until they find you an exchange.


----------



## mamiecarter (Sep 27, 2006)

*Dae has good stuff for Europe 2007...As Usual.*

I just searched and found a studio near Munich for June 16, 2007, Mondi Fereienclub Aferstaufen. That is in a beautiful area of Germany. Then I looked some more and found two studios for the same week of June 16 in the French Rhone Alps. 

Dae also has Spain and Portugal for Easter and Presidents week. Malta and the Canary Islands they have tons of availablity all the time for any week.

No matter which big exchange you belong to you should also join DAE. 

It's free to join, you can wait to deposite untill you find something or you can go ahead and deposte and they will put in a search. They get really special things on their Europen searches.


----------

